# Hondarribia...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've used the free parking area at Hondarribia a few times and it is a favourite of ours...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11897

We're probably off that way again soon and I've noticed that a new private aire has just opened just around the corner but not in such a nice spot and right next to the main road...

http://www.euskalnet.net/hondarribia/ingelera.htm

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=2988

The free parking area was always popular but I would imagine with this new aire opening up it will probably be stopped.

Just a bit of info if you're heading that way.

Pete


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

wanted to stay there after recommendations off various peiole on here on way home from Spain in spring this year, got there at dusk to find some kind of event going on with roads barricaded ect and thousands of people there, what a nightmare didnt know the way and sat nav was nick nacked with closed roads ect, gave up and went to Biarritz no room there and all this after driving from Benidorm in convoy two of us and a greenhorn caravanner who we had foolishly agreed to show the ropes to. never again.!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That was unlucky, especially after such a long drive.

I'll be having a look to see if overnight parking is still tolerated on our next trip unless someone on here has visited recently.... 

Pete


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> We've used the free parking area at Hondarribia a few times and it is a favourite of ours...
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11897
> 
> ...


Hi Pete
We were there in April this year and we had to pay there was a local police thingy walking around checking tickets.

Ron


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ron,

Was that at the end of April? 

We had several nights there this year in February and Mid April and didn't have to pay.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update,

We popped in to have a look and the car park in front of the beach has now been changed to daytime parking only for motorhomes between 0600 - 2200hrs, no overnight parking allowed.

Parking no longer allowed for motorhomes at any time on the other car park by the marina.

The new aire around the bay is €10 p/n for 24 hrs or €4 from 1000hrs - 2000hrs. €6 from 2000hrs - 1000hrs, (Autumn prices).

There was hardly any vans at the new aire when we visited.

I'll post up some photos when we get back....

Pete


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

We were there in April this year, the pay booth was all closed up and about 20 vans there, hopefully you can still park up out of season.


----------

